# So so glad!!!



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm so glad that Tucker is loving his ZP!!! How long will this bag last? I'm trying to figure when I need to buy a bag.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, thats great he loves it  . if your going to keep Tucker on ZP, i would look into buying the small 2.2 pound bag now , so you dont run out.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The trial bag? I have no idea because I was trying two on it. The 2.2 lb bag lasts Toby over 6 weeks he is 5.3 lbs and eats 1/4 scoop am and pm. Total of 1/2 scoop (1 oz)a day. Which is way less than recommended, but he is a healthy weight and if I try to feed him more he gets a tummy ache. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

Okie dokie!! I'll go ahead & get a bag.  thanks!


----------

